# Is there a FAQ?



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know what a fitness test is. Everyone else seems to. Is there a FAQ that I am being too dense to find? Thanks.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

This thread definitely covers the topic, with definitions and examples:

Fitness Tests

But here is a basic definition:



> I will sum up what I understand these fitness test to be, just this:
> 
> That a woman, she is loving (needing) to see her man demonstrate himself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks, Deejo. Is this necessarily a CONSCIOUS thing? Or can it be something that happens under her conscious radar? 

I wonder if I do this.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Thanks, Deejo. Is this necessarily a CONSCIOUS thing? Or can it be something that happens under her conscious radar?
> 
> I wonder if I do this.


No. Both. And without a doubt.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Google "$hit test" to get more info. Also helps seeing that it isn't just some conspiracy dreamed up by people here at TAM.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Deejo said:


> No. Both. And without a doubt.


Wow. I want to SEE this. I am scratching my head trying to figure out how I do this. Is it possible that he is just such a swell guy that I never feel the NEED?

This seems right to me somehow. Do men do it too? I don't know many men but Dh who value strength and solidity, I guess that is what I think of the word... "mettle" was it? I don't think he has ever tested me. 

Huh. Thoughts gurgling. Thanks.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

VT,

I am new to this idea also. 

But I think we do test our men all the time, asking weird questions and do silly things just to make sure that they love us. 

It shows that we are insecure, my opinion! We are insecure so we want to feel assured that our husbands love us. Then we test.............

I know nothing about this either.............

Why am I here bla bla bal.....................?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Wow. I want to SEE this. I am scratching my head trying to figure out how I do this. Is it possible that he is just such a swell guy that I never feel the NEED?
> 
> This seems right to me somehow. Do men do it too? I don't know many men but Dh who value strength and solidity, I guess that is what I think of the word... "mettle" was it? I don't think he has ever tested me.
> 
> Huh. Thoughts gurgling. Thanks.


You do it here.

I have no doubt you do it at home.

It's that "prickly" side you so cherish.


----------

